# Prevent pineapple from watering down pizza?



## ty0604 (Oct 5, 2015)

How does one prevent pineapple from watering down your pizza?

I make pizza from scratch every now and again but I've always had issues with the pineapple making the pizza watery. I've drained it and tried different brands but still the same result. 

Is there a way to get the excess water out of the pineapple before I cook the pizza?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Skip the pineapple. Your pizza will be better without it. 

But that's clearly not where you want to go with this. I assume you're using canned. Drain it early, let it rest on paper toweling until you're ready to use it.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't use canned. Use fresh. No excess water.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You can try cooking the pineapple before putting it on the pizza.


----------



## ty0604 (Oct 5, 2015)

phatch said:


> Skip the pineapple. Your pizza will be better without it.
> 
> But that's clearly not where you want to go with this. I assume you're using canned. Drain it early, let it rest on paper toweling until you're ready to use it.


haha I don't eat pizza without pineapple on it. I've used both canned and fresh. Nearly exactly the same result. The water content isn't too much different. Thanks for the advice though. I'll try microwaving it maybe for a tiny bit beforehand.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

How much pineapple are you putting on this pizza?


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Press it in a towel beforehand


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Try roasting it before in a medium oven.  Not only will that drive off some of the moisture but should also concentrate the flavor somewhat.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Microwaving the pineapple will only make it chewy. 


Ty0604 said:


> haha I don't eat pizza without pineapple on it.


I have that same feeling about mushrooms.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ty0604 said:


> haha I don't eat pizza without pineapple on it. I've used both canned and fresh. Nearly exactly the same result. The water content isn't too much different. Thanks for the advice though. I'll try microwaving it maybe for a tiny bit beforehand.


Sorry to hear, I've had zero problem with fresh. Love a good Hawaiian pizza with fresh pineapple.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

French Fries said:


> Ty0604 said:
> 
> 
> > haha I don't eat pizza without pineapple on it. I've used both canned and fresh. Nearly exactly the same result. The water content isn't too much different. Thanks for the advice though. I'll try microwaving it maybe for a tiny bit beforehand.
> ...


Is Hawaiian Pizza really considered pizza? Really?

Really needs to go back to Ontario, where it came from. Do they grow pineapples in Canada?

I can truthfully say, everyone I know, thinks the only fruit that should be on a pizza is a tomato./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

panini said:


> Is Hawaiian Pizza really considered pizza? Really?


Maybe it should be called casserole?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

God forgive all of you that put pineapple in a pizza! The horror!

Anyway: put some butter, sugar and pineapple in a pan and caramelize it. That will do it for you _dessert pizza_.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pineapple pie, exactly how a pineapple pizza should look like /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Look, I've been to Italy.  They put whatever they feel like on their pizza.  I've seen spaghetti, eggs, peas, whatever.  If someone chooses to put pineapple on their pizza that's their business!  First we had an argument about what IS a pizza and now we're arguing about what we should put ON a pizza.  Nobody cares, it's all pizza. I don't normally put pineapple on my pizza but it's a nice fruit, it has nice texture and it pairs really well with ham or canadian bacon.  

I like to put cream cheese on my pizza, yes I do!  Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## mikey--m (Sep 3, 2015)

I do agree, I almost got smacked over the head by my friends grandparents after jokingly saying something about "pizza this pizza that" when in Tortoli... Pizza is pizza.

For what it's worth, there's a local pizza joint here that grills their fresh (always quite ripe and sugary) pineapple before putting it on. Comes with amazing off the bone ham and must say, it's that little char and smokiness that makes it. And getting back on topic -- that would also help with the extra moisture.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

@French Fries I'm not sure if I should be offended or laugh!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Koukouvagia said:


> Look, I've been to Italy. They put whatever they feel like on their pizza. I've seen spaghetti, eggs, peas, whatever. If someone chooses to put pineapple on their pizza that's their business! First we had an argument about what IS a pizza and now we're arguing about what we should put ON a pizza. Nobody cares, it's all pizza. I don't normally put pineapple on my pizza but it's a nice fruit, it has nice texture and it pairs really well with ham or canadian bacon.
> 
> I like to put cream cheese on my pizza, yes I do! Don't knock it till you try it.


You're right. I've eaten in many regions. Almost anything goes. There is a creamy cheese there that is used a lot on pizza. It's really good, kinda of spreadable burrata. Although I've never seen pineapple and ham, the pizzas in Italy always have ingredients that blend well together. Something you would eat together even if it would not be on the pizza. I've seen things like a type of french fry, horse meat, peas, lettuce, capers, anchovies, etc. I haven't seen much fruit though. Up north I had a pie, with a thicker bread type crust, it had pears on it. It also had gorgonzola, fresh walnuts and honey. I make it here sometimes. I can't remember what region, but they used a lot of a pumpkin puree/sauce.

In Italy there are only two types of pizza, white or red.


----------

